# bought a kettle last night.



## chris1237 (Jul 7, 2006)

Well I got sick of useing gas to grill up stuff. I lit up some charcoal in it today to burn off some of the factory oil. and grilled up a few dogs for lunch. Might do a fatty on it tonight if I do an overnight briket cook on the judge. Cant wait to try it out for real  

here are a few pics
http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... q3y3g&Ux=1

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

Way to go!!  =D>  =D>  But ~ I didn't think you were old enough to drink...


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 7, 2006)

way to go with the purchase....she sure looks purdy.  =D>


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 7, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Way to go!!  =D>  =D>  But ~ I didn't think you were old enough to drink...



That beer bottle was out there from the 4th. My brother and I were useing it to light off bottle rockets.  :!: My dad would kill me if he caught me drinking. :!: 

Chris


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 7, 2006)

Funny looking WSM  

Nice though Chris :!:


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 7, 2006)

Still waiting on the WSM they back ordered it on me.

Chris


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 7, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Still waiting on the WSM they back ordered it on me.
> 
> Chris


Man ,all kinds of new equipment =D> 
They should have a smiley for jealous :!: 
Enjoy the new toy :!:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 7, 2006)

That was a lot of coal for two dogs.  I LOVE GRILLED DOGS!!!!!!! =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 7, 2006)

That Chris is turning into a Weber fool!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 7, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> That Chris is turning into a Weber fool!



Is that a new title?  Like WSM Pro?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 7, 2006)

Chris, I think I enjoy cooking more on my Kettles than I do on my WSM's.  Good choice and enjoy!!! =D>


----------



## Thom Emery (Jul 7, 2006)

No pics of the finnished Tube Steak? :grin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Chris, I think I enjoy cooking more on my Kettles than I do on my WSM's.  Good choice and enjoy!!! =D>


Me too.  You should see mine!  :!:   BTW, I was just joshin' ya about the beer.  :!:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 7, 2006)

I have an identical kettle and I use it pretty regular.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 7, 2006)

Way to go Chris. a wise investment.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 7, 2006)

Way to go Chris your getting all the toys.....
Honey I was talking to the guys online and I have decided that we need a Kettle......


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 7, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Way to go Chris your getting all the toys.....
> Honey I was talking to the guys online and I have decided that we need a Kettle......


I'm gonna' try that one too 8-[


----------



## wittdog (Jul 7, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right after you order your WSM right? #-o


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're $199 at Amazon right now for a limited time!!! You snooze, you lose!

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/ ... 65-7599020

Oh, and free shipping too.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 7, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummmm... :-k  [-(


----------



## wittdog (Jul 7, 2006)

Ask your wife to give you back your____ and pull the trigger. How much dry wall do you have to hang for the WSM.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> that $199 price is similar to the price at the grill doctor since it has free shipping.  go for it puff.  pull the trigger dang gummit.


And they're "in stock" at Amazon.  :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 7, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Ask your wife to give you back your____ and pull the trigger. How much dry wall do you have to hang for the WSM.....


Like you Witty Dog, i'd rather tinker with the smoker all day :!: 

By the way.........she doesn't have 'em yet


----------



## wittdog (Jul 7, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well where are they then?


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sunday I plan on doing some chicken on it. I am going to try road side chicken with my bbq sauce. Did not get to try the fatty last night. Forgot to get it. 
Got and email from grill docter last night. It said that the WSM will be here wed. Cannot wait to try it out  

Chris


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2006)

Chris, we expect a full report with pics on the roadside with bbq sauce.
Sounds very interesting...lots of layers of flavor.


----------

